# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Методы защиты информации

## kps

В этой теме я хочу рассмотреть методы защититы своей информации от несанкционированного доступа.

Итак, пусть у Вас на компьютере есть очень личная информация, доступ к которой хотите иметь только Вы. Прежде чем рассматривать способы защиты информации от несанкционированного доступа, опишу вкратце стандартные рекомендации.

Прежде всего рекомендуется время от времени делать бэкап (резервное копирование) нужных Вам данных. Для этого можно использовать встроенную программу для резервного копирования от Microsoft. Ее можно запустить через
Пуск -> Выполнить... -> если у Вас Windows 9x,Me, то в появившемся окошке пишите msbackup, если у Вас Windows NT,2000 или XP, то в появившемся окошке пишите ntbackup и жмите ОК.   Или через 
Пуск -> (Все) Программы -> Стандартные -> Служебные -> Архивация данных.    
Или можно использовать программы сторонних производителей для резервного копирования, такие как Norton Ghost  (см. описание на этом форуме).   

Плюсы резервного копирования:
- с помощью резервных копий можно восстановить данные, если они были повреждены или вообще удалены.
- резервные копии можно хранить компактно в сжатом виде в одном файле. 
Минусы резервного копирования
- Оно не защищает данные от несанкционированного доступа.
Если же для нужных Вам данных не было сделано резервных копий и они были удалены, то есть вероятность, что их можно восстановить. для этого существуют спец. программы (см. здесь).
Для общей защиты компьютерной безопасности обязательно надо иметь на компьютере хороший антивирус, файервол и  программы защиты от Ad-/Spyware и регулярно устанавливать заплатки для Вашей операционной системы. На этом форуме так много написано обо всем этом, что я не вижу смысла рассматривать в этой статье эти пункты.

Итак, подходим к главной теме этой статьи - защита информации от несанкционированного доступа.
Существует несколько способов такой защиты:

1) Запись и хранение важной информации на сменных носителях (дискеты, СD, DVD) 
Плюсы:
- Доступ к этой информации будете иметь только Вы (если, конечно, не допускать, чтобы эти сменные носители попали в чужие руки)
    Минусы:
- Сменные носители могут быть повреждены и можно потерять информацию, хотя возможность восстановить ее все-таки есть, если использовать приведенные здесь программы)

2) Шифрование важных данных.
    Рассмотрим 2 существующих способа шифрования: криптография и стеганография.
*Криптография* - кодирование информации с помощью какого-либо шифра. т.е превращение информации в нечто нераспознаваемое. В этом случае для получения доступа к информации нужен пароль, даже если сам способ шифрования известен и есть доступ к зашифрованной информации.                                                              

*Стеганография* - скрытие самого факта наличия информации. Существуют алгоритмы, к-рые прячут информацию в файлы-контейнеры формата bmp, wav и некоторых других. 
Картинки и аудио файлы хорошо подходят для этих целей, т.к. они  достаточно велики и в них можно спрятать определенное кол-во информации.
Файл-контейнер (картинка или звук со встроенными данными) практически не отличается от оригинала ни по размеру ни по внешнему виду/звучанию. 

Программ для шифрования как методом криптографии, так и методом стеганографии очень много.
Поэтому я приведу лишь пример (пример не означает, что эти программы чем-то лучше других подобных) freeware программы-шифратора методом криптографии - ripcoder  (несколько методов шифрования, защита паролем)
и программы-шифратора методом стеганографии - ArtMasker 
(может прятать информацию в рисунки (BMP 8bit, 16bit, 32bit) и музыкальные файлы(WAV 8bit 16bit). Файл предварительно шифруется. Есть возможность защиты паролем. )
Можно использовать оба способа и комбинировать их для лучшей защиты информации.  

З.Ы. где-то в интернете читал, что в нек-рых странах в том числе в России шифрование формально запрещено... хотя есть вероятность, что это,  возможно, не относится к тем случаям, когда его используют в целях защиты  своей собственной информации от несанкционированного доступа.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

